# Electrician wanting to move to NZ - needs advice



## Magnumelec

Hi there!
I am an electrician in Ottawa, Canada and would love to move to NZ with my family. I have been approved to apply for a Limited Certificate as an electrician in NZ but there is a major problem. To receive my certificate, I need an employer in the electrical field to act as my supervisor and sign off on my work for the first year. But to get into the country, I need the certificate for proof of my qualifications on my visa application. A real catch-22!
Has anyone got any advice or suggestions as to how I can get the certificate I require and the right visa?
Many thanks!


----------



## graceschmidt

*Same boat...wish I could help!*



Magnumelec said:


> Hi there!
> I am an electrician in Ottawa, Canada and would love to move to NZ with my family. I have been approved to apply for a Limited Certificate as an electrician in NZ but there is a major problem. To receive my certificate, I need an employer in the electrical field to act as my supervisor and sign off on my work for the first year. But to get into the country, I need the certificate for proof of my qualifications on my visa application. A real catch-22!
> Has anyone got any advice or suggestions as to how I can get the certificate I require and the right visa?
> Many thanks!


I am in the EXACT situation, and can not figure out what to do,,,dont have enough points to migrate without a job, but no one seems to want to hire from oversees, because of course they know by the time I have gone through the immigration process, who knows how much work they will have, so no one wants to committ to hire me...ugh!!! PLEASE let me know if you find anything out! And I will do the same...we are to the point where we are thinking we might hve to go over on a working visa, but then we will have to pay for our kids education, and healthcare of course, and have no idea of what kind of cost we are looking at there either! They did not set that part up very well! Hope you have some luck!


----------



## jcredhair

*jc*



Magnumelec said:


> Hi there!
> I am an electrician in Ottawa, Canada and would love to move to NZ with my family. I have been approved to apply for a Limited Certificate as an electrician in NZ but there is a major problem. To receive my certificate, I need an employer in the electrical field to act as my supervisor and sign off on my work for the first year. But to get into the country, I need the certificate for proof of my qualifications on my visa application. A real catch-22!
> Has anyone got any advice or suggestions as to how I can get the certificate I require and the right visa?
> Many thanks!


Hi this is my first reply to any question on here, so hope doing it right. I am assuming that you have received a letter from the EWRB offering you limited registration upon completion of form and supervisor signature. Is this therefore not sufficient for your visa application along with copies of all your original electrical qualifications. 

We have gone through the process and hopefully are nearing the end now. It is now down to a telephone interview with immigration as to whether we receive a full residency visa or just a work visa for 12 months to get the job offer and required signature on the form. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## lledlledlled

Hi,
Myself and my wife are considering a move to NZ but don't really know where to start. We were looking into Australia recently so I hope the process for an electrician to get recognised is easier in NZ!
I am a fully qualified electrician (having served my four year apprenticeship doing Industrial Installations in Ireland). I have one year's work experience in addition to this. Will I need to do any exams to be recognised in NZ?
My wife qualified as a Primary School Teacher last year and is currently full-time teaching in a school in Ireland. This is regarded as her DIP/probation year. We have heard that Primary School Teaching is not on the skill shortage list but that Early Childhood Education is, and that she might be able to do this. Will she have to do any exams in NZ?
Will we find it easy to get work in NZ? What locations should we consider? What are our visa options?
Sorry for all of the questions. We're really excited about emigrating but the whole process can be quite daunting! Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

